# Smear test causing bleeding



## mj (Dec 21, 2002)

hello Peter,

I'm sorry this is not strictly a fertility question.
But this week I had smear test - as I'm in between treatments I though it was a good time to get it done.
Afterwards I bled for about half an hour and have spotted browny stuff for 2 days now. 
Do you know if that is normal? Maybe I'm just senstive down there becasue of treatments?

Thanks
Mandy


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

mandyjane said:


> hello Peter,
> 
> I'm sorry this is not strictly a fertility question.
> But this week I had smear test - as I'm in between treatments I though it was a good time to get it done.
> ...


It is very common to bleed slightly following a smear. If this is the case don't worry at all. If you have any continued pain or discomfort or heavy red bleeding then get it checked by your GP immediately.

Regards,

Peter


----------

